
Ask HN: Anyone else here have 0 coding experience? - tachaeon
I come here to read the conversations, find new and interesting projects, and the opportunity to learn something new.
======
mattbgates
Very nice to meet you. While I am a web developer, proficient in several
programming languages, owner of a few popular websites, and starter of my own
business in web app development (I know nothing about iOS or Android
development -- I'm talking about a website using MySQL, Javascript and PHP to
perform functions and do what it needs to do). Yet I still feel like I'm
unqualified, unexperienced, and barely know half of what the regular community
knows. But I enjoy reading the posted articles, the AskHN, the ShowHN... it
keeps me up to date with the latest technology, news, and even brainstorming
ideas. Of course, I think the community is awesome.. I tend to read comments
to get a general idea of the thoughts before I even read the article. I barely
know anyone on here.. I'm a bit of a quiet developer, occasionally I'll post a
comment, but not often, but I feel like there is a sense of understanding, of
programmer-brotherhood-sisterhood.

Truth is... I think we are all alike: Most of us want to develop (or do)
things that change the world for the better. We want to secure our future and
see technology advance, but not be abused. We also want (need) to make some
money doing it. I don't want to rip people off at all.. rather, I want to
provide them a service and they pay me to use my service or for me to provide
that quality service, and it is a mutual symbiotic relationship amongst
everyone.

My favorite type of articles: startups and saas.

~~~
tachaeon
That's really cool. Only thing I can really do is install Wordpress. Heh, very
minor thing here. If I ever run into a problem I use google.

~~~
davelnewton
That's what programmers do too.

